# MPG 2019 Registration Is Open - Win A Lathe - Midwest Penturners Gathering



## mg_dreyer (Oct 8, 2018)

[size=+2]*2019 Midwest Penturners Gathering - Chicago - April 26 and 27*[/size]​
Registration is now open. Why register so early? Because there is a big incentive. As you know there are door prizes and the big one is a lathe. Yes - a lathe. Want a better chance to take it home - here's the deal - for every month early you register you will receive an extra ticket for the lathe. So register in October and get 6 chances to win the lathe. Other door prizes will be on a different ticket you get at the door. We have also secured 30 rooms at the hotel (details below).

*URL:*
Midwest Penturners Gathering

See the site for all the details.

*Overview:*
Two days of demonstrations and hand-on sessions. As we get details we will continue to update the site.  Numerous vendors have already signed up. Registration is per family. This year we will cater in food both Friday night (Chicago Beef and Pasta) and Saturday afternoon (Chicago Pizza). There will be a nominal charge for the food to cover the costs. Additionally we will have shirts with the MPG Logo. If you want to volunteer and help out contact us at MPGInfo@yahoo.com.

*Location:*
Fairfield Inn & Suites by Marriott Chicago Schaumburg

The MPG rate is $109 (plus tax) and it includes breakfast everyday you stay.  If you any issues with getting a room please contact us before booking and we will see what we can do to get the rate. Rate is good Thursday to Saturday evening.

Over the next few months we will be communicating all the exciting details:
• Registration Details
• The Vendors
• The Demonstrators
• The Prizes
• New Social Activities

*The Venue:*
Traveling with family? The hotel is situated near many popular attractions such as Woodfield Mall (largest in Illinois and one of the largest in the country) and LEGOLAND® Discovery Center Chicago - so bring the whole crew. Look at the pictures below of the main meeting facility and break out room. We have two meeting rooms reserved and plan to follow the symposium strategy of those in Ohio. One main room with vendors and demonstrations and a second room for hands-on activities. This is going to be a lot of fun. And we have some new social events planned.

*The History:*
Those who have "been around" long enough will remember Cozee (Greg Cozad) starting the Midwest Penturners Gathering (MPG) about a decade ago in Urbana, Illinois. After four years, Low48 (Rich Coers) continued the tradition in a super-human single-handed presentation for another four years. Then, the Ohio IAP contingent volunteered and the event was moved to Wadsworth, Ohio for the last four years. The event has seen tremendous growth over all these years. From a few hours at a union hall to a three day event in a fantastic hotel. Great demonstrations, vendors, and new activities. Most importantly great friendships, conversations, and sharing of ideas.

*The Chicago Team:*
Ed Brown, John Underhill, and Mark Dreyer

*Additional Info:*
If you would like to volunteer or be a demonstrator please contact any of the Chicago team or email us at MPGInfo@yahoo.com


----------



## chartle (Oct 8, 2018)

MArk last year I made the easel signs. So far I'm planning on attending with my wife so can do the same next year. 

I can pretty much do any kind of large format printing including banners. Hey I can even wrap your car if you want. 

So let me know if you need anything.

I sort of helped out with the computers and the video but I admit that I think the video could be improved just not sure if its the cameras or the lighting or both.  

Also shouldn't there be a sub forum for MPG?


----------



## JohnU (Oct 8, 2018)

Also, by registering early, it gives us a better chance to block more rooms if needed, while they are still available, to help keep us all together.  I got mine!   Who's next?


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 8, 2018)

Tried booking room through link. No availability? Do we need to call?


 Group Rate Not Available for Requested Dates. Sorry, there are no rooms remaining in the group block for a particular night. Please contact the Hotel directly for assistance.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 8, 2018)

Sorry the issue is with the hotel. I have asked them to look into it. I will let you know as soon as we have it fixed. You can call in, but I will follow up.

Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## mbroberg (Oct 8, 2018)

JohnU said:


> Also, by registering early, it gives us a better chance to block more rooms if needed, while they are still available, to help keep us all together.  I got mine!   Who's next?




I'm booked!


----------



## cpmech425 (Oct 8, 2018)

I just booked my room.  I had to call and could only get the rate for Friday night, had to pay $129 for Saturday night.  I also registered tonight as well.  I had a great time last year and I am looking forward to this year!  Brian


----------



## greenacres2 (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm registered and room booked.  Now...just have to wait 6 1/2 months!!
earl


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 8, 2018)

The hotel asked for 24 hours to figure it out. We were told all three nights would be available at the $109 rate. Will post tomorrow what they said. Thanks.


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 9, 2018)

I booked room yesterday. Thurs and fri for 109 a night. Sat for 119. But no biggie. I'll be there


----------



## mbroberg (Oct 9, 2018)

I booked through website for 3 nights, $109 per night.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks Mike, it seems random on their side. When we got the link we did test it out and it was working. Now we are getting that the rate is booked up already. Spoke with them yesterday and will get it fixed asap.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 9, 2018)

Just a quick note to confirm that Mark clarified this with the hotel when we (John, Mark and I) went to see the facility, about a month ago!!  They assured us that the rate would be good for all three nights.  I'm sure they will, ultimately, get it right.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 9, 2018)

Great to hear Mike!   Looking forward to the event and hanging out with the pen making family!


----------



## edman2 (Oct 9, 2018)

Just took a look at the MPG website. One place lists the catered meals at $10.00 and the registration page lists them at $11.00. I'm trying to decide whether to take the $10 meal or the $11 meal! Hmmmm....let me think about this....:biggrin:


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 10, 2018)

Sorry about the typo and I will fix it. I sincerely appreciate the eyes on the site. 

When I realized the PayPal fee, tax, and cleanup charge for the hotel we needed to cover that added expense. Sorry and thanks.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 10, 2018)

Ernie and Brian,

I had the hotel change your rate for all days you booked. All days have been adjusted back to $109. We are still having an issue booking that Saturday if you are staying 3 nights. Hotel does confirm it is on their end and is sorry.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 10, 2018)

Cliff,

Appreciate the offer and thanks - we will be in touch.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 10, 2018)

Great Job Mark!  I know you have been working very hard on this.  I'm very excited to see so many already making plans to come.  I think it's going to be the biggest MPG yet!  Definitely one to make!


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 16, 2018)

Just as an update - all hotel issues have been corrected by Marriott. Registration is going well.


----------



## Krub411 (Oct 16, 2018)

This will be great learning and fellowship time for the weekend, I will register soon, I don't want to register to quickly, because I need to give the other attendees a chance at the lathe.


----------



## Krub411 (Oct 17, 2018)

I just got an email from the Fox Valley Woodworkers about the MPG event coming to Chicago. The word is spreading about the Midwest Pen Gathering, I will need to get registered soon.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 18, 2018)

We’re off to a great start with registration.  Looks like several people are getting in as many chances as possible for that lathe!


----------



## JohnU (Oct 20, 2018)

Remember...for every month early you register you will receive an extra ticket for the lathe. So register in October and get 6 chances to win the lathe. Other door prizes will be on a different ticket you get at the door.

Midwest Penturners Gathering

Check back at the MPG website periodically.  As we move forward, we will be posting more info like the demo and side room lineup and pictures of the door prizes you can win. You can also see who has already registered and who you will get to meet and hang out with by looking under “registration” - “attendee list”. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Krub411 (Oct 22, 2018)

I went to the MPG web site looking around and went under contests and I see 2 pens, who made the pen on the right? I like the multi-colored blank. Nice job!


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 23, 2018)

Those are JohnU blanks ...


----------



## rsieracki (Oct 24, 2018)

registered today


----------



## luckyscroller788 (Oct 24, 2018)

All registered up and anxious!!! Its been a rough year for me, haven't turned anything in months, but sure looking forward to getting more time to do the fun stuff again!


----------



## Krub411 (Oct 25, 2018)

I have also registered, I will bring my truck so I can haul the lathe home


----------



## tbfoto (Oct 28, 2018)

Looking forward to being there and learning a few things.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 29, 2018)

Just a quick update - only 3 more days to register and still get 6 tickets for the lathe. November we go down to 5.

Update:
We have 50 people registered for the event in the first few weeks. And the hotel rooms are going - currently have 49 rooms booked. In the next few weeks we will be announcing some of the new demonstrators and they are impressive. John, Ed and I met over the weekend and I know we have some other things we are considering for the Friday night crowd. This will be fun.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 29, 2018)

Krub411 said:


> I have also registered, I will bring my truck so I can haul the lathe home



You've had past experience/ practice at this.  lol
Good Luck!


----------



## Krub411 (Oct 30, 2018)

Can I count on you and Mark to  help me load the lathe in my truck?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm flying in, but if I win the lathe, i'll have to bribe Mark to take it to his house. Then a roadtrip for it!


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 31, 2018)

Ernie,

I have no problem taking the lathe back to my house and then dropping the "slightly used" lathe off at your house when I am in the area. Just kidding ....


----------



## alphageek (Oct 31, 2018)

I have registered and am looking forward to my first MPG!


----------



## MRDucks2 (Oct 31, 2018)

EBorraga said:


> I'm flying in, but if I win the lathe, i'll have to bribe Mark to take it to his house. Then a roadtrip for it!





I’ll do better than Mark, Ernie. If you win, I will bring to my shop, which is much closer. Plus, you can come and use it, brand new, anytime you want!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## chartle (Oct 31, 2018)

Ok I'm in with my wife.


----------



## Krub411 (Nov 1, 2018)

Hey its November and I get another ticket for the lathe! I see that I have a lot of competition for the lathe. I am looking forward to great fellowship with other penturners at the gathering.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 2, 2018)

We're up to 64 registered and climbing.  Who will be next? Register before the end of the month and get 5 chances to win the lathe!


----------



## chartle (Nov 2, 2018)

chartle said:


> Ok I'm in *with my wife.*



Not sure this is a good thing or not? I don't want her hooked.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 4, 2018)

chartle said:


> chartle said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I'm in *with my wife.*
> ...



It’s a great thing!  When I began I got my wife looking at this website and all the cool things being being made.  She wanted me to make her a lot of new things she seen.... guaranteed shop time and no complaints about buying new material.  Lol.
 Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Krub411 (Nov 6, 2018)

I was just on the MPG web site and looked at the Door Prize list and I am impressed at the donors and list of things that will be door prizes. This event is shaping up to be a great event with people sharing ideas and knowledge about pen turning. Are we there yet!


----------



## Barnmb7117 (Nov 6, 2018)

Krub411 said:


> I was just on the MPG web site and looked at the Door Prize list and I am impressed at the donors and list of things that will be door prizes. This event is shaping up to be a great event with people sharing ideas and knowledge about pen turning. Are we there yet!



Dave look again those are this year door prizes.


----------



## Krub411 (Nov 6, 2018)

you are right I did not see the top line of the list, but I still think that this will be a great gathering!


----------



## RNelson (Nov 8, 2018)

Registered and ready to go. First time at this sym.


----------



## Krub411 (Nov 16, 2018)

Have I missed anything? I have been busy, how is the registration going? is there a list of demos and vendors for the MPG? 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Barnmb7117 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi Dave if you go here you get get all the info. Midwest Penturners Gathering
 over 75 already signed up. This info is under Registration tab. and if you click on symposium you can see who some of the Demonstrators will be I know Dick Sing is also doing a demo. and a couple of other.
 also check out. https://www.facebook.com/MidwestPenturnersGathering


----------



## mg_dreyer (Nov 16, 2018)

Here is the full list of demonstrators. I will be updating the formal website this weekend. I have been giving the IAP firsts on information.

Thanks,
Mark

Demos:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/mpg-2019-november-update-demonstrators-157190/


----------



## mg_dreyer (Nov 16, 2018)

And yes - Dick Sing, Mark James, John Underhill, Ed Brown and Rob Nelson are among the list.


----------



## Krub411 (Nov 16, 2018)

looking forward to the full list.

Thanks


----------



## Krub411 (Nov 16, 2018)

I did see the list and I am looking forward to the demonstrators, especially Mark Dreyer, John Underhill and Ed Brown, and others that I have not seen before


----------



## Krub411 (Nov 29, 2018)

how is registration going? do you know how many have signed up?


----------



## Barnmb7117 (Nov 29, 2018)

Krub411 said:


> how is registration going? do you know how many have signed up?



I count about 80


----------



## Krub411 (Feb 5, 2019)

I counted about 80 days until the MPG festivities begin.


----------

